# Advantages of Mals VS GSD VS Dutch



## Christian Watts (Feb 17, 2008)

So I know there is a lot of great experience and knowledge to tap into on this board. 
I would like to know and I'm sure other less experienced handlers would as well, What the advantages are of the above mentioned breeds? I'm really looking for more than just the usual GSD is bigger and stronger and the Mal is faster and more agile stuff. We all already know but I'm sure there are more insights we all would like to know.
Thanks in advance for any that share. =D>


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Before you do a compare/contrast of the breeds, you need to know the purpose. And it is...

Each is as different in breed as they are in working vs show lines, working lines they come from, and the drives had by the individual animal. Who makes the best hamburger? Who makes the best dog food? Narrow the field to the use.


----------



## Christian Watts (Feb 17, 2008)

Great point. I was talking about work and general OB. I would like to hear about real world work not necessarily sport.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

What kind of real world work? Police? Personal Protection? Do you care about sociability? SAR?

There are ALOT of factors here. I think without knowing the exact specifics you will have a hard time getting an answer.

As Howard said, within each breed there are many different types of dogs too.


----------



## Christian Watts (Feb 17, 2008)

I guess you guys are right, I was too vague. I have my own perceptions about each of the breeds but I was hoping to open up discussion to see what actual handlers/owners had to say and if they agreed on general drives, bites, OB, agility of each. I enjoy hearing from the experts LOL.
Myself I would like a dog for personal protection and maybe some Iron Dog type sports. I'd want it to be eager to please, stable in an environment as populace as a college. Social enough to be reliable and stand offish enough not to lead robbers to my jewels LOL.


----------



## Dick van Leeuwen (Nov 28, 2006)

Christian Watts said:


> I guess you guys are right, I was too vague. I have my own perceptions about each of the breeds but I was hoping to open up discussion to see what actual handlers/owners had to say and if they agreed on general drives, bites, OB, agility of each. I enjoy hearing from the experts LOL.
> Myself I would like a dog for personal protection and maybe some Iron Dog type sports. I'd want it to be eager to please, stable in an environment as populace as a college. Social enough to be reliable and stand offish enough not to lead robbers to my jewels LOL.


Ohhhh, you want Rintintin......


----------



## Christian Watts (Feb 17, 2008)

Dick van Leeuwen said:


> Ohhhh, you want Rintintin......


 exactly I forgot to mention I want it to hit like a truck and have endurance to run 10 miles and fight for an hour LOL. I'm sensing my expectations are a little high? LOL

Again I was just trying to open up breed discussion.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

GSD fits all thar you asked about, oh and so does the Mal and Duchie


----------



## Johan Dekinder (Sep 17, 2007)

If you're the impatient type of guy, I would say, don't go for a gsd.
Imo there are still some very good german sheps, but don't expect to see the same results with a gsd as with a malinois after 1y ..
With Dutchies I don't have experiences.

regards, Jo


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I would like to hear about real world work not necessarily sport.

This always cracks me up. Everything is REAL, otherwise you are asleep. I think that Dick's version of Rintintin would wake you up.

Real, for all the years I have seen it with "real" trainers is just sloppy no obedience hectic dog training, and an embarrassment to dog trainers everywhere. So if you are new, and have people talk about "real" training, then know that you are training with someone that believes that a fool and his money are soon parted, and wants some of yours.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Christian Watts said;
"Myself I would like a dog for personal protection and maybe some Iron Dog type sports."

Lynsey F on this forum has a tiny little female GSD, SchHII that took overall third place in an Iron dog comp against a ton of ABs. That included a third place in weight pull. She'll also bite you for real, in a heart beat. :grin:


----------



## Bryan Colletti (Feb 16, 2007)

Personally I think the handler's ability and experience dictate alot of what I look for when helping someone out with a breed. Everyone wants this or that, yet they hardly ever take a minute to look in the mirror and see what they can handle. That is just the start of things too

Bryan


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Yep, start with something easy. Like a rat.......


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Bryan Colletti said:


> Personally I think the handler's ability and experience dictate alot of what I look for when helping someone out with a breed. Everyone wants this or that, yet they hardly ever take a minute to look in the mirror and see what they can handle. That is just the start of things too
> 
> Bryan


Excellent point!


----------



## Alex Corral (Jul 10, 2007)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> Yep, start with something easy. Like a rat.......


:lol: Now, that is a BIGASS RAT.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

For a brief second I thought I saw that guy at the opposing counsels table last time I was in Federal Court, couldn't be though, I think his hair had more grey in it.

DFrost


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Being on my first DutchieX, I would have to say that GSD's in comparison are more like RinTinTin and I don't mean anything negative with that remark.

I also wouldn't want anything else now.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> I also wouldn't want anything else now.


I know what you mean. I had a hard time adjusting to my GSD pups after raising Lyka. My next dog will be a Dutchie again.


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> Yep, start with something easy. Like a rat.......


I've heard these guys can come up the leash....

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/earth/main.jhtml?xml=/earth/2007/12/18/eamine118.xml


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

*Watts *up with dat!? Christian, we ask alot of questions to be helpful. This is one of the things you will find here. And some like me are all in your business!:mrgreen:


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

stripes > no stripes


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

mike--you and your pet rat. i SWEAR!!! but i would like to take B-dog down that street to see what HE would think. probly want to pee on it...

anyway, looking at breeds is only the first step in deciding what breed will be "right" for any individual. you get SO much generalization in breed descriptions that, hey, any of them COULD be just the ticket. 

i don't know any mals or dutchies personally, so i won't comment on them. but i have known Rotties. Dobes, and GSD. for my money, i'll go with the GSD every time because i need a dog that has an "off switch", is a thinking dog. the Dobes i've known (owned, rescue Dobes, and worked with as a kennel mgr for a sm an clinic) are the SWEETEST nerve-bags you'd ever want to meet.

the Rotts seem to either GOOD dogs or worthless (but i think that's due to who owns them).

had a vet tell me once that he would rather work on a Dobe than GSD because Dobes have on "off switch" and GSD "think too much"; this was after my GSD growled at him when he appeared in an exam-room doorway. i offered to muzzle my dog, the vet said "no, i can see it from here, he just needs antibiotics". this was for a 3" gash, which SHOULD have been stitched. needless to say, he never got my business after THAT.

anyway, even within breeds there's a great deal of temperment variation--don't get sucked into a breed that's "sexy", do some hard thinking about what it is you want the dog to be, then do a LOT of research (regardless of breed, imho), ask questions--like you did here  --and GO SLOW. you're going to have a decade-long+ relationship here, you want it to be the best


----------

